# Passenger Side coolant leak



## fhsc5823 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! I've got a 2011 Cruze LT, 1.4 Turbo, A/T, with 133K on the odometer. Owned (by my fiancee) since new. I've discovered a coolant leak on the passenger side; I originally thought it was the main radiator hose on that side, but on closer inspection I'm not so sure. I'm attaching pics to (hopefully) help with the description of where I believe the leak is. I'm wondering if this is an o-ring issue, or a thermostat(?) housing issue...or something else? I've busted my knuckles under the hood for 25+ years, and diagnosed/fixed quite a bit, but this is my first foray into the engine compartment of a Cruze. Please let me know if I've left any details out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-coolant-water-outlet.html

I am surprised it lasted so long, this thread should help out. I am doing the 2 parts and a coolant flush over my Christmas break.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think that's the water outlet. That's on the other side of the engine.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ooo good point, water pump? Need a pic from farther back. I know water pumps are less common than what I posted about, but still a known issue.


----------



## fhsc5823 (Nov 15, 2017)

I got a better look at the leak; coolant is coming from the area that I have arrows pointed at in the picture. Looks like the gasket in the between the water pump and that plastic hose fitting...? If so, is it possible just to replace that one gasket?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Why is the screw not tightened?


----------



## fhsc5823 (Nov 15, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Why is the screw not tightened?


I used a stock photo and added the arrows to show the exact location of the leak, so it's not my actual car in the pic. Sorry for the confusion. :smile:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

While it may be possible to just replace the gasket, I think I'd have the part on hand - just in case you find a crack that wasn't noticeable at first.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

Did you end up doing the gasket/o-ring or the whole pump?


----------



## Sn8wman (Jan 14, 2020)

fhsc5823 said:


> I got a better look at the leak; coolant is coming from the area that I have arrows pointed at in the picture. Looks like the gasket in the between the water pump and that plastic hose fitting...? If so, is it possible just to replace that one gasket?


I have the exact problem


----------



## Sn8wman (Jan 14, 2020)

fhsc5823 said:


> I got a better look at the leak; coolant is coming from the area that I have arrows pointed at in the picture. Looks like the gasket in the between the water pump and that plastic hose fitting...? If so, is it possible just to replace that one gasket?


What ended up being your final solution Parts names and all I have the exact problem leaking from the exact area from your arrows and I have the exact same mileage to slightly less 132k but same issue


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm having the same issue. I have a leak and have a puddle of coolant under my car. But it only happens when my car is cooled down. While I'm driving it doesn't leak just when the car sits. Any ideas? Water pump and thermostat replaced April 2018


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ryans9960 said:


> I'm having the same issue. I have a leak and have a puddle of coolant under my car. But it only happens when my car is cooled down. While I'm driving it doesn't leak just when the car sits. Any ideas?


You'll have to crawl underneath and see where it's coming from. Just knowing when it leaks is a big help. Now you know when to look.


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> You'll have to crawl underneath and see where it's coming from. Just knowing when it leaks is a big help. Now you know when to look.


Yeah I'm a female....crawling underneath I wouldn't have a clue what I was looking at lol


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> You'll have to crawl underneath and see where it's coming from. Just knowing when it leaks is a big help. Now you know when to look.


Yeah I'm a female....crawling underneath I wouldn't have a clue what I was looking at lol


fhsc5823 said:


> Hi everyone! I've got a 2011 Cruze LT, 1.4 Turbo, A/T, with 133K on the odometer. Owned (by my fiancee) since new. I've discovered a coolant leak on the passenger side; I originally thought it was the main radiator hose on that side, but on closer inspection I'm not so sure. I'm attaching pics to (hopefully) help with the description of where I believe the leak is. I'm wondering if this is an o-ring issue, or a thermostat(?) housing issue...or something else? I've busted my knuckles under the hood for 25+ years, and diagnosed/fixed quite a bit, but this is my first foray into the engine compartment of a Cruze. Please let me know if I've left any details out. Thanks for the help!
> 
> View attachment 247538
> View attachment 247546


Did you figure out what caused the leak? I'm having the problem now. Water pumped replaced April 2018. Coolant doesn't leak until the car cools down


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

Did you figure 


Sn8wman said:


> What ended up being your final solution Parts names and all I have the exact problem leaking from the exact area from your arrows and I have the exact same mileage to slightly less 132k but same issue


Did you figure out your issue? I'm having a problem like this now


----------



## MissMechanic(selftought) (Dec 30, 2019)

fhsc5823 said:


> Hi everyone! I've got a 2011 Cruze LT, 1.4 Turbo, A/T, with 133K on the odometer. Owned (by my fiancee) since new. I've discovered a coolant leak on the passenger side; I originally thought it was the main radiator hose on that side, but on closer inspection I'm not so sure. I'm attaching pics to (hopefully) help with the description of where I believe the leak is. I'm wondering if this is an o-ring issue, or a thermostat(?) housing issue...or something else? I've busted my knuckles under the hood for 25+ years, and diagnosed/fixed quite a bit, but this is my first foray into the engine compartment of a Cruze. Please let me know if I've left any details out. Thanks for the help!
> 
> View attachment 247538
> View attachment 247546


It’s the coolant inlet hose, travles to radiator from thermostat


----------

